# Tom Knapp passes away!



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Just saw on CZ's facebook page and guns.com that one of the best shooters (Tom Knapp) we have ever seen has passed away! It is a sad day   http://www.guns.com/2013/04/27/tom-knap ... sses-away/


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

That sucks, he was only about 60. Apparently, he had a lung condition. I'll have to take my Benelli out and bust some clays in his honor.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The guy was amazing !!! Rest in peace Tom.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh No!!!
I always hoped to go to one of his shows.
I can still hear his deep voice calling the shots.
His best bit was when he made dinner and the rubber chicken explodes out of the pot and he catches it. I loved his shows but I only got to see them on TV.
He and Doug Miller were and still are my favorite outdoors guys.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Wonder if his lung condition was from shooting millions of shells


----------

